

Scientist shortage? Maybe not - ashwinl
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/science/2009-07-08-science-engineer-jobs_N.htm

======
ashwinl
related: GE's CEO, Jeff Immelt recently argued
(<http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124603518881261729.html>) that an American
renewal will come from a culture that celebrates invention over consumption.

"Engineering has been underemphasized in this country for a generation. Our
high schools fall far short of the mark in science and math. This helps
explain why only four percent of American college students have chosen
engineering as a profession.

At the same time, American companies must reinvigorate their technical
efforts…Technology is what makes people and countries feel wealthy… Technology
is also the source of competitive advantage.

An American renewal will be built on technology. GE’s R&D budget has not been
cut. And that’s a course of action I’d recommend to every company that wants
to get through the economic crisis even stronger than before."

------
asdlfj2sd33
There is no such thing as "shortages". There may not be enough of something at
a price YOU are willing to pay, but that doesn't make it a shortage.

~~~
geebee
The side bar pretty much said as much:

"RAND researchers... recommended a permanent commitment to monitoring the
USA's science and technology performance, but said the slow growth of
U.S.-born technical workers "will change when the earnings and attractiveness
of S&E (science and engineering) careers improve."

------
philwelch
"Only problem: We may not have jobs for them all."

Bullshit. Engineers and programmers are among the few professions who can
create their own jobs, plus some. Where do people think these employers came
from in the first place? There's no shortage of opportunities for someone to
invent a new product and build a company around it, and inventors are often
engineers.

~~~
geebee
I'm just not sure this is the case, and I'm frustrated by it. Many people,
maybe even _most_ people, won't start companies. These very same people,
incomprehensibly, will study hard and develop amazing talent in engineering or
science. They will diligently apply for jobs, but if they can't get one this
way, they'll either leave the field or end up in the unemployment stats. But
they won't start companies. I don't know why.

~~~
philwelch
It doesn't help when the whole society is pushing against you. From birth
we're the members of institutions, but never the founders of them. And some
aren't interested in taking the risk.

But enough do it that we carry on.

